# Six 13 Clicks



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 2005 Six13 with about 450 miles on it. Everytime I pedal real hard you can hear a clicking sound. I have taken it to my LBS where I bought it and they have done everything from regreasing the BB to tightening everything and it still clicks. Has anyone experienced this as well? A $3000 bike should not be doing this in my opinion. It's really pissing me off!!!!!! Apparently they told me that the seat tube gives a little flex that moves the front derailler into the chain when pedaling really hard. Another customer had had the same thing. They are going to have the Cannondale rep come and check it out for me next week.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

If it has Mavic wheels check the front skewer and make sure it is tight I have had that make noise.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you have high profile wheels with valve extenders? The valve extenders will clack around in the hole on my Boras. I have to wrap them in electrical tape to keep them held tightly in place.


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

I have campy zonda wheels and centaur components.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

LordofBrews said:


> I have campy zonda wheels and centaur components.


I don't know for sure if the Zondas are culprit but it seems to me that they could be. Have you checked? If you can wiggle and clack the valve stem in the hole with your finger then most likely we have our answer.

Good luck!


----------



## hook'em (Aug 23, 2005)

I had the same problem with a 2005 Specialized Allez Elite. My LBS checked the seatpost, pedals, greased the bottom bracket and tightened all bolts. The problem persisted to the point that I requested a new crank/BB.

The LBS installed a 6500 Ultegra double with the "internal" bearings. I believe it originally came with with external bearings. ISIS? The problem was immediately fixed.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

LordofBrews said:


> I have a 2005 Six13 with about 450 miles on it. Everytime I pedal real hard you can hear a clicking sound. I have taken it to my LBS where I bought it and they have done everything from regreasing the BB to tightening everything and it still clicks. Has anyone experienced this as well? A $3000 bike should not be doing this in my opinion. It's really pissing me off!!!!!! Apparently they told me that the seat tube gives a little flex that moves the front derailler into the chain when pedaling really hard. Another customer had had the same thing. They are going to have the Cannondale rep come and check it out for me next week.


i have the same problem on my CAAD7 with Si crank. when pedaling hard on the climb,
the noise came from the BB, i took it to the LBS, they tried to clean/ regreasing BB.
the noise stop for a while, then came back, the noise is a click sound, eveytime, 
you pedal hard down stroke.... 

My experince machanic said maybe C'dale just made the BB too simple, a good design
but .. not really good as compare to Shimano..durace..

pls tell me what the c'dale people said???


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

Well the Cannondale rep looked at the bike this week and is sending in a new crank (an upgrade from the FSA Team Issue) and is hopeful that that will solve the problem. If not they will give me the new 2006 Six13 frame. We'll see what happens next week when they put the new crank on....


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

This is nothing new and not limited to C'Dale. Any two parts that rub together will cause a creak. Some of us are driven crazy by these noises. The list of solutions is extremely long. I'm shocked that C'Dale is going to replace the crank. I don't think that will solve the problem.

Things to check and lube while searching for the source of a creak:
-BB in frame
-BB spindle/chank arm
-chainring bolts
-pedal threads
-pedal cleats
-stem faceplate bolts
-wheel skewers
-Spoke elbows
-saddle rails
-cable boss/housing furrels

I can go on!!! The C'Dale frame design tends to lead to bigger creaks. The thin walled and oversized aluminum tubing tends to make noises resonate. Many bikes creak, but C'Dale tens to creak a little louder. Frustrating indeed.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Me Too !!!*

I had the same problem!! I have a 05 Six 13 patriot blue. I went through everything even replaced the crank (DA). STILL HAD THE CREAKING!!! It drove me nuts!! It only creaked on hard climbs or stong pulls. Finally after 4 or 5 months of searching, I found it. It was the bars or the stem ( FSA K wings, best thing since peanut butter & jelly!). I removed the stem bolts regreased and torqued them CAREFULLY! No more creak . Six 13 rules !!!

HOOV


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

hoovypedals said:


> I had the same problem!! I have a 05 Six 13 patriot blue. I went through everything even replaced the crank (DA). STILL HAD THE CREAKING!!! It drove me nuts!! It only creaked on hard climbs or stong pulls. Finally after 4 or 5 months of searching, I found it. It was the bars or the stem ( FSA K wings, best thing since peanut butter & jelly!). I removed the stem bolts regreased and torqued them CAREFULLY! No more creak . Six 13 rules !!!
> 
> HOOV


yes, It only creaked on hard climbs & when i stand. i am glad that you have found the solution, for my bike, the sound came from the BB.. strange.. i kinda lost the confidence in
the si crank/ bb.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

LordofBrews said:


> Well the Cannondale rep looked at the bike this week and is sending in a new crank (an upgrade from the FSA Team Issue) and is hopeful that that will solve the problem. If not they will give me the new 2006 Six13 frame. We'll see what happens next week when they put the new crank on....


good news, pls let us know what happpend....


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

Tony Shih said:


> yes, It only creaked on hard climbs & when i stand. i am glad that you have found the solution, for my bike, the sound came from the BB.. strange.. i kinda lost the confidence in
> the si crank/ bb.



Take it to the shop and pull the drive side and remove, loctite and retourque the spider if this has never been done then it could be the culprit. As others have said just because it sounds as if is comming from the BB the big tubes make it sound that way it could come from anywhere.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

coyotebike said:


> Take it to the shop and pull the drive side and remove, loctite and retourque the spider if this has never been done then it could be the culprit. As others have said just because it sounds as if is comming from the BB the big tubes make it sound that way it could come from anywhere.


tks for your help, i will take to the shop once more..asking them to do it..


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

*New Cranks*

Well, Cannondale shipped new cranks and the shop put them on and no more creaking so far. They sent the Truvativ Rouleur Carbon cranks with the external bearings. Sweet cranks. Nice and stiff and great looking too. Will give it the final test this week on some steeper hills....


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

biknben said:


> This is nothing new and not limited to C'Dale. Any two parts that rub together will cause a creak. Some of us are driven crazy by these noises. The list of solutions is extremely long. I'm shocked that C'Dale is going to replace the crank. I don't think that will solve the problem.
> 
> Things to check and lube while searching for the source of a creak:
> -BB in frame
> ...


I took my bike to a trused mechanic, finally we find the problem was in a miche 702 padel,
the bearing maybe wore out, anyway, i replace to a LOOK keo, no more snoise!!!

TKS for your checking list


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Anti-seize*

My 2005 R1000 had similar creaking noises. A cycling friend, who wrenches his own bikes and owns an older R1000, suggested applying anti-seize to the BB threads. I took it to the LBS where I bought the bike and asked them to try the anti-seize treatment. That was done back in May this year. That appeared to be the cure; the creaking hasn't come back after many miles on the road.


----------

